# Gar in the creeks?



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Was curious if anyone has been seeing any large numbers of gar up in the creeks? with the river up and the time of yr it is they should be getting ready to span...Thats if the rise in water hasn't started the spawn already.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, in fact the spawn may be over by the time the high water recedes, they been up for 2-3 weeks now, the high water will not affect the spawn for them and makes it easier to get upstream. If your looking for them, Id be in the headwater creeks in the next 2-3weeks while they are there. 

Good luck, i got into some nice LN last week in a headwater stream that had temps of 65 degrees. 

Salmonid


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, looks like I need to get to the river. I've never really got into them great ever down there...always seems like I miss them. If you don't mind can you recommend anywhere that I can get a boat into? If you'd rather not share that info thats fine...Just figured I'd ask...I usually fish in the KY/IN section of river but figured I'd spend a little more time in the Ohio section while the possibility was there to break the state gar record.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody been on the creeks lately? Looking for the latest word on the gar?


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I fished a feeder creek that runs into the ohio a few days ago..(way up it, about 5 miles or so) caught around 30 bass in the 1-2 lb range full of eggs....In certain areas the gar were everywhere.....big ones, small ones, etc... They were chasing any baits that imitated fish, so we went to soft plastics....which caught more bass anyway.


----------

